# 27mhz TE question



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

I bought 2 1994 era TE and put 1 in a shorty Arsito box car. I need a battery and charger for it now.I found a 16.8 NiMH 2300mAh battery #11711 and smart charger#01004 from All-Battery. The engine I am useing is Aristo Center Cab. Will I be happy with the battery or find something ellse? Any ideas or suggestions would be helpfull,Thanks
Richard


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I would think that battery would do just fine for you. Let us know how you like it when you get it running.

Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

16v might be a little low if you want to run fast passenger trains at prototype top speed, otherwise should be just fine. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, I would think that those batteries would work just fine for the Center cab. 

Might suggest you consider 2 batteries so you can change them out when one discharges. The charger comes with the Tamyia plug so you could order the Tamyia socket for the batteries. They work very well.

All-battery has the sockets in their accessories and #16 or #18 wire will do just fine.... Tamyia connector


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the replys. Now, what size wire and what plugs should I use between the box car and engine? I have some wire and plugs leftover from the Dallee sound board I could use but the wire looks too small. I was thinking 20 gauge wire would be about right the smaller the better. 

Richard


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

the current draw of the CC switcher is low and the wires will be short so you can use practically any kind of wire that you want.


----------

